# Sword Terminology Question:



## Cryozombie (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the "nagasa"

Thanks


----------



## DarrenJew (Jan 10, 2005)

It's the distance of the actual blade, not counting the handle.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 10, 2005)

Go to google and look for "Richard Stein's Japanese Sword Index".  More info than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Hyaku (Jan 17, 2005)

Nagasa simply means the length of something. Its not sword terminology.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, like Hyaku said, 

It's general Japanese. 'Nagasa' denotes the overall length of an object. It's not a term solely used in budo circles.


----------

